# Acegi - erste Schritte



## y0dA (20. August 2007)

Hi!
Gibt es ein Tutorial wie man Acegi in einer Web-Applikation benutzt (habe nichts dergleichen gefunden)?

Oder anders gefragt, könnte mir hier jemand folgende Fragen beantworten:
+) Ich brauche für Acegi ein eigenes Config File? Wie soll das aussehen(Template?)?
+) Bei *Common Authentication Services* muss ich in der web.xml einen Filter deklarieren und wie gehts dann weiter bzw was brauch ich noch?

Ich arbeite mit Maven2, myfaces 1.1.6 und Hibernate.

mfg


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. August 2007)

Hallo,

reicht dir das standard tutorials nicht?
http://www.acegisecurity.org/petclinic-tutorial.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## y0dA (20. August 2007)

Hi, ich muss sagen dass ich das "Standart Tutorial" gar nicht finde. Auf der Seite wird geschrieben dass sich jenes im JAR befinden soll - dort seh ich aber nichts dergleichen. Also entweder steh ich total am Schlauch oder ich habs nicht im downgeloadeten Zip drinnen.

**EDIT**
k Tutorial gefunden..
Trotzdem noch die Frage nach Config Files--> brauche ich nur ein Config File für Acegi (= applicationContext.xml) oder meherer - hatte bisher mit Spring nichts am Hut.


----------

